# Kragujevac-Serbia by Srdjan



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Veliki park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Mali park*


----------



## christos-greece

Nice parks


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Trznica i Mali park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Centar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Medicinska*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Auto-put*










*Lepenicki bulevar-auto put*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Veliki park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Veliki park i Sumarice*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Lepenicki bulevar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Vladicanski dvor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kralja Petra I*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Apelacioni sud*


----------



## m_m

Nice photos, I like Kragujevac's green areas!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Teatar Joakim Vujic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Pesacka*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Glavna*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice area ^^


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Amidzin konak*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Library*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Vuka Karadzica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kafana Balkan*










*Bivsa zgrada Mek-a*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Okruzni sud*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Bulevar Grada Sirena*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Takovo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Aerodrom*


----------



## christos-greece

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> *Library*


That building needs a restoration hno: and it is a library...


----------



## chuchero

Beautifull pictures


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kneza Milosa*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

chuchero said:


> Beautifull pictures


Tnx!


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

madridhere said:


> Great pictures!


Tnx!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Sveti Sava - Aerodrom*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Zastavin soliter*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Drift track*










Motosport 034 




























Mercedes C 55 AMG
Golf IV GTI 
Peugeot 206 GTI


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kasarna Milan Blagojevic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Saborna crkva*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Sawovsky

Thumbs up Srdjane!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Tnx,people!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Ljubine livade*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Lepenica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Gradska trznica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kralja Petra I*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Cvetni trg and "Kifla"*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Aerodrom*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Cika Daca*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Svetozara Markovica*


----------



## Dallas star

Nice kryaghhjvec or however you spell it, not much of a skyline but still has the European charm.

(PS; I just randomly pressed jibberish on my keyboard and it sounded like this Kruag city lol)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## jbkayaker12

Interesting, thanks for sharing. I like the photo on #124.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Milan Blagojevic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

jbkayaker12 said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing. I like the photo on #124.


 
Trying to be all my pictures better.Photo #124 from the settlement Kolonija.Unfortunately all these old houses are pulled down and is now building a modern Skyscraper.


----------



## christos-greece

The house in post #124 looks awesome indeed


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

27. marta


----------



## jbkayaker12

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Trying to be all my pictures better.Photo #124 from the settlement Kolonija.Unfortunately all these old houses are pulled down and is now building a modern Skyscraper.


That happens in many places, keep posting.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Spomen-park Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Save Kovacevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kneza Mihajla


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ilije Kolovica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Train station










Orient express


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Glavna


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Bogoslovija Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Zelenogora,Svetozara Markovica,Branka Radicevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

27. marta


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice shots of Kragujevac @Srdjan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica










27. marta


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Very nice shots of Kragujevac @Srdjan


Tnx Christos!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Save Kovacevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Svetozara Markovica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

II gimnazija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

"Lepa Brena"


----------



## Bristol Mike

Nice pictures.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Save Kovacevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Bristol Mike said:


> Nice pictures.


Tnx!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nikole Pasica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kneza Milosa


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Mala Vaga


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Centralna


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Y


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Daniciceva


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Vladicanski dvor


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lepa Ana


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Blok Avala


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

1. maj


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Pesacka


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Dimitrija Tucovica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kolonska kapija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Muzej


----------



## christos-greece

Those names in each post of yours, are Kragujevac city's areas name?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

27. marta


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Those names in each post of yours, are Kragujevac city's areas name?


Yes!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Gradski dom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

27. marta


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom










Lepenicki bulevar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Trg vojvode Radomira Putnika


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake Sumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

I gimnazija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

27. marta


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Brace Poljakovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

27. marta


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Petra I


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Bulevar kraljice Marije*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kralja Aleksandra I Karadjordjevica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nikole Pasica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Tanaska Rajica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*27. marta*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kneza Mihajla


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Pedestrian zone Ivo Lole Ribara


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Old bridge

Old footbridge










two bridges










three bridges


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Street Corner Andre Marinkovic and Boulevard Queen Mary










Angle Street Gruzanske and Dusan Sretenovic










Angle Street Kosovska and Moma Stanojlovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Street D. Dimitrijevica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Boze Kozomarica*



















*Dimitrija Davidovica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Streets in the settlement Brewery

*Dr Jovana Ristica*



















*Vojvode Stepe*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kosovska*










*Save Nemanjica*










*Sarajlina*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Stojana Protica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kneza Mihajla*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Vojvode Putnika*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Dimitrija Tucovica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*King Petar I*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Building the future of the Appellate Court


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Palace Toza Dragovic and administrative buildings "Zastava"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Old factory in "Zastava"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Railway Station


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Catholic Church


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Dr Jovana Ristica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Dr Jovana Ristica










Dragoslava Srejovica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kosovska


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Visnjiceva


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Stojana Protica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kneza Milosa


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Janka Veselinovica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Faculty of Medicine


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Elementary Đura Jakšić


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Christian Evangelical Church


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Endowment Milovan Gušić


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Igor R. Rudski house


----------



## Damian1

DWest said:


> good enough city for a former socialist country.


Kinda looks like Hamilton Ontario. BTW, there are much nicer cities in the former communist bloc countries. Sure you will find a lot of run down cities in Eastern Europe but you will find plenty of gems as well.


----------



## Damian1

double post


----------



## Damian1

double post


----------



## Damian1

double post


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Crvenog barjaka


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Bulevar Grada Sirena


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lepenicki bulevar










Bulevar Kraljice Marije


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*
Sumarice lake*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*"Milosev wreath"*
*
Polytechnic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*The old administration building "Zastava"*









*
The old building market*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ungle Tanasko Rajic and Nemanjina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Museum 21. october


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, beautiful are those photos here


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, beautiful are those photos here


Tnx Christos!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

There are some very nice, really great photo-updates here Srdjan...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

TUS Aerodrom and Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kolonija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Brioni


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice pics


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nice pics


Tnx!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Sumarice lake


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Darinke Pavlovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Branka Radicevica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Avalska


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kralja Petra I


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos from Kragujevac


Tnx Christos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Brioni


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Boulevard Grada Sirena and Nikole Pasica street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Main street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

Those winter photos above are also very nice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Those winter photos above are also very nice


Tnx Christos!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Centralna


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ozon


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Tanaska Rajica


----------



## Todorovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Hotel Zelengora


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Idea and Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Karadjordjeva


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake Bubanj


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nemanjina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Brioni


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lepenicki bulevar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nikole Pasica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

nice photos..


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> nice photos..


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## madridhere

This is a wonderful place.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

madridhere said:


> This is a wonderful place.


^^:banana:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful place and great new photos :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful place and great new photos :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Sumarice lake


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Friendship Monument


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Monument "Resistance and Freedom"


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Stone Sleeper


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Memorial of Circles


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good and very nice updates from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very good and very nice updates from Kragujevac


^^ Tnx Christos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## aarhusforever

Very nice updates with great photos  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

aarhusforever said:


> Very nice updates with great photos  Thanks for sharing


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

Nice photos....thanks for the updates.:cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> Nice photos....thanks for the updates.:cheers2:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great new shots from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great new shots from Kragujevac


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Tanaska Rajica


----------



## poseta1

Worth to visit


----------



## Linguine

Nice pics from Kragujevac....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> Nice pics from Kragujevac....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Vojvode Putnika


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Tanaska Rajica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## tomeeek07

Nice pcs from Serbia!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

tomeeek07 said:


> Nice pcs from Serbia!


^^:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

So many interesting and cool pictures, thanks for sharing  What is the weather like in Kragujeva right now?..any snow?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

aarhusforever said:


> So many interesting and cool pictures, thanks for sharing  What is the weather like in Kragujeva right now?..any snow?


^^ Tnx! Time in Kragujevac is passionately variable. This morning the first snow fell, and so far it was the amplitude of warm and cold.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

really nice pics from Serbia...:cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> really nice pics from Serbia...:cheers2:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Dimitrija Tucovića


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new shots from Kragujevac 

Happy New Year btw


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice new shots from Kragujevac
> 
> Happy New Year btw


^^:cheers:

Thank you for your best wishes! Also!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Dimitrija Tucovića


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kajuhova, Denino brdo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## aarhusforever

Great updates


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

aarhusforever said:


> Great updates


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

R.A.S. 1931.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

PMF


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

beautiful, lovely winter pics from Serbia....:cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> beautiful, lovely winter pics from Serbia....:cheers2:


^^:cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

Great updated photos from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Great updated photos from Kragujevac


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## poseta1

Nice Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

poseta1 said:


> Nice Serbia


:cheers:

I agree with you.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

nice snow pics from Kragujevac, Serbia.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> nice snow pics from Kragujevac, Serbia.....thanks.:cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos from Kragujevac


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## aarhusforever

^^ That looks like a scene from North America ...I love it  So many great photos from wonderful Serbia  Thank you for sharing, Srdjan :cheers: I never get tired of this thread


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ That looks like a scene from North America ...I love it  So many great photos from wonderful Serbia  Thank you for sharing, Srdjan :cheers: I never get tired of this thread


Thank Aarhus. I'm glad you like it. :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Brioni


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Rocky031

Good photos Srđan kay:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Rocky031 said:


> Good photos Srđan kay:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, awesome updates from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, awesome updates from Kragujevac


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Aerodrom + Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake Šumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake Šumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice updates from around Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great and very nice updates from around Kragujevac


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake Šumarice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Kneza Mihaila


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

thanks for the nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> thanks for the nice updates....:cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## madridhere

Great shots man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

madridhere said:


> Great shots man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed very nice new shots kay:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed very nice new shots kay:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-07-31









By srdjankg at 2012-07-31


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Concrete hell/heaven....I find that quite brutal and fascinating...I actually really like these photos  Thanks for sharing, Srdjan :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Concrete hell/heaven....I find that quite brutal and fascinating...I actually really like these photos  Thanks for sharing, Srdjan :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-06









By srdjankg at 2012-08-06









By srdjankg at 2012-08-06


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-06


----------



## Student4life

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Student4life said:


> Nice pics :cheers:


Tnx!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-11









By srdjankg at 2012-08-11









By srdjankg at 2012-08-11









By srdjankg at 2012-08-11


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Student4life

Great views :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Student4life said:


> Great views :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14









By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14









By srdjankg at 2012-08-14









By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-14









By srdjankg at 2012-08-14









By srdjankg at 2012-08-14


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

By srdjankg at 2012-08-15


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

very nice photos...:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> very nice photos...:cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos as always you do :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos as always you do :cheers:


Tnx Christos!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## marlonbasman

it's nice to see photos of this city.
BTW, is the car company still operational and is that the Yugo?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

marlonbasman said:


> it's nice to see photos of this city.
> BTW, is the car company still operational and is that the Yugo?


Thank you! Fiat Automobiles Serbia owns the new and renovated factories and annual production plan is 200 000 to 300 000 vehicles.










Fiat 500L on the way to the port of Bar in Montenegro, and from there to Salerno.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Lake in Fiat automobile Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Rita Hayworth

Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


Slikao si moje ljubimce.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Rita Hayworth said:


> Slikao si moje ljubimce.


^^ Sledeći put planiram širu reportažu sa hipodroma.:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Center 4


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Mannesmann

The city looks decent, I was curious to find out what produces in that big factory.
I have seen that there are many old cars and I figured it out that people do not gain enough wages. I hope Serbia will recover soon and life will be good .


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Mannesmann said:


> The city looks decent, I was curious to find out what produces in that big factory.
> I have seen that there are many old cars and I figured it out that people do not gain enough wages. I hope Serbia will recover soon and life will be good .


City seems more polite, but can always be better.
This is a big factory FIAT Automobiles Serbia. Her plan is 300 000 vehicles per year.
In Kragujevac lives and works around 7000 foreigners, mostly Italians, but there are Poles, Romanians, Germans, ...

Factory with the old flag and subcontractors occupies an area of 40,000 city residents. Once in that area was about 60,000 people, but today hardly has 10,000 employees.

City perked up, a large number of current projects and is slowly moving their implementation.

We all hope, and hope for better times following Serbia.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nemanjina street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Bubanj


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Vojislava Kalanovića


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Grada Sirena


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Svetozara Markovića


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Grada Sirena


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Linguine

nice updates...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Linguine said:


> nice updates...


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

First time viewing this wonderful thread, and it looks like I've stepped into yet another world... Kragujevac is a pretty interesting city, with all those apartment blocks and houses, and it seems like it is still recovering slowly from years of neglect and war. I may not have seen the whole collection yet, but my initial impression is that it is a densely-populated suburban city that I want to model for American cities because I truly believe that cities are meant for people... And I sense that Kragujevac could be a good model for how a dense city can look like.

Great winter shots! Looking forward to even more!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing this wonderful thread, and it looks like I've stepped into yet another world... Kragujevac is a pretty interesting city, with all those apartment blocks and houses, and it seems like it is still recovering slowly from years of neglect and war. I may not have seen the whole collection yet, but my initial impression is that it is a densely-populated suburban city that I want to model for American cities because I truly believe that cities are meant for people... And I sense that Kragujevac could be a good model for how a dense city can look like.
> 
> Great winter shots! Looking forward to even more!


^^:cheers:

I'm glad you like Kragujevac. I especially like the fact that we model Kragujevac applied to other cities. Kragujevac has approximately 1,000 residential buildings, a beautiful suburbs such as Brioni, Bresnica Denino Hill, .. Kragujevac is one of the most important cities es Yugoslavia and throughout Eastern Europe.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ So tell me, what makes Kragujevac an important city in Yugoslavia (Serbia)?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ So tell me, what makes Kragujevac an important city in Yugoslavia (Serbia)?


Former capital of Serbia

In Kragujevac developed the first Serbian constitution

As for Serbia, in Kragujevac were founded and built all institutions (secondary schools, printing presses, factories, hospitals, pharmacies, ...)

In the former Yugoslavia, the center of the automotive industry.

Most notable figures in Serbian history, the Serbian actor, born in Kragujevac.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Former capital of Serbia
> 
> In Kragujevac developed the first Serbian constitution
> 
> As for Serbia, in Kragujevac were founded and built all institutions (secondary schools, printing presses, factories, hospitals, pharmacies, ...)
> 
> In the former Yugoslavia, the center of the automotive industry.
> 
> Most notable figures in Serbian history, the Serbian actor, born in Kragujevac.


Wow, so Kragujevac holds a lot of importance in Serbian history... What happened though that the capital moved from your city to Belgrade? And are there any remnants of the former capital left in the city, like a grand presidential palace, Congress buildings, and the like?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> Wow, so Kragujevac holds a lot of importance in Serbian history... What happened though that the capital moved from your city to Belgrade? And are there any remnants of the former capital left in the city, like a grand presidential palace, Congress buildings, and the like?


Here are some historical facts



> Kragujevac is experiencing a real boom of 1818.god. when he proclaimed the capital of the restored Serbia. The favorable central position geographically, ethnically homogenous population as opposed to Belgrade, where he was a Turkish government, led Prince Milos to opt for Kragujevac, which is becoming a national center. , A new town as opposed to inherited Turkish Palanka.
> 
> Many institutions for the first time in the history of the Serbian state is established in Kragujevac in the future: first newspaper - "srbske Newspapers" edited by Dimitrije Davidovic, musical formation "Knjazevsko - Serbian band" founded by Joseph Schlesinger, the first theater "Knjazevsko - Serbian theater "under the direction of Joakim Vujic, and also the first high school in 1833, the Lyceum - high school in 1838, the first art gallery, the first court," the Court kragujevački "1820.god. 1822.godine first pharmacy, as well as a museum and a library. Relocation capital in Belgrade, 1841.godine begins a period of stagnation Kragujevac. Nevertheless, the city remained the center of political life, so that it continued to be held all the major assemblies in Serbia and in the reign of Prince Milos, until 1878.
> 
> Probably the event of 1851.god. most essential influence on the recent history of Kragujevac. That year he moved from Belgrade Gun foundry. Thus, the conditions to obtain the essential features of Kragujevac, which still carries, an industrial city in which political activity takes place live and in which, often long before other parts of Serbia, advanced tendencies fertile ground there.
> 
> In late nineteenth early twentieth century, the city got one more person becomes a strong commercial center, often in front of some branches of trade and Belgrade. Opportunities for Serbian peasant strong industrial and commercial center, the city attracts many immigrants, and the First World War welcomed as the third largest city in Serbia.
> 
> An important strategic center of Kragujevac experiencing frequent destruction both in this and in the Second World War that the city will especially be remembered by great tragedy of the execution of its population in 1941. During the interwar period, Kragujevac records balanced, but not too vigorous development. We see positive trends, however, long-term planning of the city were interrupted by the arrival of a new communist government in 1945.
> 
> In the last section of the exposed perodu contradictory factors influence its development. Industrial development, rapid population growth largely due to the immigration, the opening of the University in the city, but also caused a number of disastrous decisions centralized socialist planning concepts, have led to the beginning of the new century city in a difficult position to reach the milestone. It should be pointed out that history is inevitably made of people. Kragujevac has bestowed a number of famous people and imposes a duty to talk about them in a special way, the release of historical studies of notable citizens of Kragujevac, people who have either created or born. This obligation is upon us.





> After the Second Serbian Uprising in Kragujevac time of the 1818th 1841.godine became the capital of the liberated Serbia. Since then, the governing continuity for the Serbian population.
> 
> Basing the new state, Prince Milos Obrenovic and founded a new center of Kragujevac. In the area around the present small park (800 meters upstream from the old city around the mosque) Prince built a new city center is the most important structures contained a young country: the palace complex, the Parliament, the Church, Diocese, arsenal, theater, schools, barracks, pharmacy, hospital and others. Around this core are developing new Kragujevac, which grew in population, but also by gradually assimilating territory inherited oriental structure.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Splendid photo choices yet again! Those panorama shots look amazing too, especially at that rather short pedestrian bridge, as well as those apartment block shots... Those indeed remind me of the Cold War-era housing that many say have not enough running water or power. However, looking through your city sights, it doesn't truly seem to be obvious that Kragujevac was actually a capital of Serbia because many of the tall towers make me think that it is more of a working-class city rather than a lavish capital. Despite those quirks, I truly find your city interesting in many, many ways.

Lovely images yet again! Keep them coming... :hug:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> Splendid photo choices yet again! Those panorama shots look amazing too, especially at that rather short pedestrian bridge, as well as those apartment block shots... Those indeed remind me of the Cold War-era housing that many say have not enough running water or power. However, looking through your city sights, it doesn't truly seem to be obvious that Kragujevac was actually a capital of Serbia because many of the tall towers make me think that it is more of a working-class city rather than a lavish capital. Despite those quirks, I truly find your city interesting in many, many ways.
> 
> Lovely images yet again! Keep them coming... :hug:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Now that really caught my attention. What is that sculpture or tablet? Who are those faces, and for who or what is that dedicated to?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Now that really caught my attention. What is that sculpture or tablet? Who are those faces, and for who or what is that dedicated to?


This is the crypt of folk heroes of the Second World War, by which today bears the name of the streets of Kragujevac.


----------



## aarhusforever

I love the photos of the serbian churches...they are so classic and beautiful  What is the name of the 'new church' in post #1294?

Thank you for sharing your photos with us, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

aarhusforever said:


> I love the photos of the serbian churches...they are so classic and beautiful  What is the name of the 'new church' in post #1294?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your photos with us, my friend :cheers:


^^:cheers:



> Cathedral Church of Kragujevac is dedicated to the Assumption of the Holy Virgin. At King Alexander I Karadjordjevic 31st Since its inception Congregational Church or New Church, was a, an, and in all likelihood will be a very important part in the lives of many citizens of Kragujevac who, sensing the call of God and tasted and seen just in this temple. City of Kragujevac and its history is not long, if only referring to the first mention of this city in the written sources. But life on the area of ​​Kragujevac is the older of 15 century, dating back to when the first written source. There is evidence of many people in this area have been recorded in many places, from the oldest Paleolithic cave (Gradca environment) and those of the Neolithic (Divostin, Grivac) and the Copper and Bronze Ages, and so on through all the ages. The first historical mention of Kragujevac is the 1476th years in a Turkish defter called Karagovindža. When in 1818. The Prince Milos Obrenovic chosen for the capital of Kragujevac, one of the first things which have been addressed, it is raising the church. The prince built his church in the old cemetery and dedicated Descent of the Holy Spirit, it is today's old church.
> 
> Plans to build a new - the Cathedral was made 1866 Kragujevac municipal councilors have made a decision, which was addressed to the then district offices Kragujevačkog County, and that the desire to build a church and technically supervised by Andrew forbidden, which is a plan of the church. As the start of construction of the Cathedral of the Holy Virgin was determined, 29 jun 1869th year. In the presence of Metropolitan Mihailo Jovanovic, underage Prince Milan Obrenović, laid the foundation of the new church. The plan of the church is forbidden by engineer Andrew. The contractor was Svetozar Tanazević. In the period since 1872. - 1879th were not performed no work. At the end of the 1879th The funds were found to continue the construction. Construction of the temple was completed in the 1884th The Passionate for the month of September, on the side of 144th There is no record that the church was consecrated by Metropolitan Theodosius Mraović conducted on Sunday, 30th septembar 1884th year.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> This is the crypt of folk heroes of the Second World War, by which today bears the name of the streets of Kragujevac.


Oh wow. Truly interesting stuff. So when did Belgrade become the capital of Yugoslavia after Kragujevac?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh wow. Truly interesting stuff. So when did Belgrade become the capital of Yugoslavia after Kragujevac?


Capital from Kragujevac to Belgrade's Knez Mihajlo Obrenovic moved. When Serbia gained its full independence 1878th and became the Kingdom of Serbia, Belgrade once again became a key city in the Balkans, which is rapidly developing. However, despite the construction of the railway to Niš, Serbia in overall conditions were as in other predominantly agricultural countries, and Belgrade in 1900. had only 69,100 inhabitants. Soon, 1905. population has increased to over 80,000, and at the beginning of the First World War in 1914. and up to 100,000, not counting Zemun which then belonged Austrugarska.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Nemanjina street


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Looks like a pleasant residential street indeed. Where are the city's finer homes (like mansions or grand houses)? Those look pretty typical, and it looks like single-floor houses are common. How more common are two-story homes versus bungalows in Kragujevac?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

In Kragujevac, in the center of town there are palaces and residential buildings from the period before World War II. This street is located on the edge of wider city center and almost all streets are similar to it. I like to go through the streets and feel the old Kragujevac.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Tanaska Rajica street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


I wonder what that structure is... for me, that looks like a library or yet another government building.

And I'm pleased to hear that you like taking a stroll around your city's narrow streets to get a glimpse and feel of old Kragujevac. Tanaska Rajica Street seems to be yet another residential area; nothing too glamorous, but it looks like quite a lot of working-class families live in them. Great shots again! :hug:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> I wonder what that structure is... for me, that looks like a library or yet another government building.
> 
> And I'm pleased to hear that you like taking a stroll around your city's narrow streets to get a glimpse and feel of old Kragujevac. Tanaska Rajica Street seems to be yet another residential area; nothing too glamorous, but it looks like quite a lot of working-class families live in them. Great shots again! :hug:


It is building the Faculty of Sciences and the University of Kragujevac. 

Street Tanaska Rajic is located in a prime location and is one of the links Memorial Park Šumarice and large park with a narrower urban core. In this street are living richer Kragujevac and mostly behind every one of these houses, mostly from the 19th century, a new one with a pool. :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


This shot looks fantastic! I can tell that this is like one of the city's many parks, if not the city center in itself... I truly like the atmosphere found around the square, with food stalls located on the left of the image, some green space, lots of buildings close by, and pedestrian walkways all around. I wonder which of Kragujevac's parks is the most famous and the first one built... That one, for me, makes me want to spend time in the city center, watching people walk around, adoring the structures close by, and letting time fly by. Simply wonderful! :hug:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> This shot looks fantastic! I can tell that this is like one of the city's many parks, if not the city center in itself... I truly like the atmosphere found around the square, with food stalls located on the left of the image, some green space, lots of buildings close by, and pedestrian walkways all around. I wonder which of Kragujevac's parks is the most famous and the first one built... That one, for me, makes me want to spend time in the city center, watching people walk around, adoring the structures close by, and letting time fly by. Simply wonderful! :hug:


^^:cheers:

This is the center of the town. It's called a breakthrough. Green area used to be full of old arhitketure, but was destroyed due to visit Tita 70-ies of the 19th century. The plan is to use the ijgradnju new square with a tower and a huge garage podemnog. Rim penetration dominate residential and office towers, and it works ok for a city the size of 200,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Another wonderful open space I see! I truly want to see more of those proper open spaces like that here in the United States. I mean, that is yet another great public space that I would like to have in the suburbs, and I wonder what events take place on such Parks in your city because despite those are wide, on that day, not a lot of people can be seen.


----------



## gnesener

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Gledic


The landscape is beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

gnesener said:


> The landscape is beautiful :cheers2:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Vlakča village near Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Vlakča village looks really charming, especially those ladies that wear the more traditional dresses. It may look small from above, but, looking at the community in itself, with lots of small homes, it makes me say that it looks more modern than a typical countryside village. I also notice an abundance of flowers grown in the village as well, especially roses, and the waterway running next to the village looks clean... I might as well take a dip in that swimming pool while enjoying the charm of the village folk!

Great snaps again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Mala Vrbica village


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Svetozara Markovica


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That shopping street pic is something I truly like: not that crowded with people just passing by, but I find the balance to be all right between the drivers and the pedestrians. I wonder then what are the most popular shops and restaurants in Kragujevac, as well as when are the market days in the city (e.g. Farmers Market)... and I also wonder how many grocery stores are there in the city as well.

Lovely residential shots again, my friend. :hug:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ilina voda park


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Old bridge


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Wonderful shots! The old pedestrian bridge still looks great indeed (despite its age), while Ilina Voda Park looks like a green patch located somewhere in the city, but it seems like it is empty. I wonder, though, if that colorful wagon on the right side of the image is used as a toy or it is an exhibition piece at that open space... Kragujevac is a city that may not be that well-known to tourists, but with the rich history it has, it surely deserves a tourism boost. Question: is there a direct rail service from Kragujevac to Belgrade, as well as other cities around the region? I know there is an airport, but I wonder if there are other ways to get to and from this interesting city...

Splendid shots again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

fieldsofdreams said:


> Wonderful shots! The old pedestrian bridge still looks great indeed (despite its age), while Ilina Voda Park looks like a green patch located somewhere in the city, but it seems like it is empty. I wonder, though, if that colorful wagon on the right side of the image is used as a toy or it is an exhibition piece at that open space... Kragujevac is a city that may not be that well-known to tourists, but with the rich history it has, it surely deserves a tourism boost. Question: is there a direct rail service from Kragujevac to Belgrade, as well as other cities around the region? I know there is an airport, but I wonder if there are other ways to get to and from this interesting city...
> 
> Splendid shots again, my friend! :hug:


The old bridge is still pride of Kragujevac. Park in the village Ilina water is 2.5 kilometers from the city center. It's beautiful and quite large, I just painted around the edge. Within the park, there is a mini zoo. It is a decoration of the park. The park was empty because of the weather that day. It had rained all day. Otherwise it is full of people. Kragujevac is the time of the former Yugoslavia was the industrial and tourist center. It was the arrival of Fiat, Kragujevac record highs in overnight stays. Kragujevac is not known tourist incapacitated due to local government. Otherwise, there are a lot of attributes that interested domestic and foreign tourists (Šumarice Memorial Park, Forbidden City, Prince Miloš, many old monasteries and churches in the city and its surroundings, beautiful nature, waterfalls, mountains, rural tourism. Currently exists, ie exists with presedanjen. Buses has every 15 minutes, half an hour. during the former Yugoslavia, all tours are led in Kragujevac.

^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Faculty of Science


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Gušićeva street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## ArtZ

^^Excellent photos. Thank You so much for the sharing, Srdjan!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

ArtZ said:


> ^^Excellent photos. Thank You so much for the sharing, Srdjan!:cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ (Post #1501 ) : What is that building used for?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ (Post #1501 ) : What is that building used for?


The building is located in the old town of Kragujevac and is currently used as a private house.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Big park


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

Ilije Kolovica


----------



## christos-greece

Great updates from Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic




----------

